# Belhaven Bay Dunbar - dogs £3 per night



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Was about to book the Belhaven Bay site in Dunbar for 3 nights until I saw they charge £3 per night for dogs. Pity as it is a decent site, but £3 pn is way ott. Can anyone top £3 per night?


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Surely you should be looking at the total cost per night not just the cost of a dog.

Derek


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

£216 for seven nights. 
One large kennel for five dogs.


Clearly they do not want dogs on site.


How much per adult and child

Dave p


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Wonder if this is a recent increase, have stayed there a few times and always dogs about. 
Don't have one now (dog), so had never looked at the cost.

Sue


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

£21pn for standard pitch and 2 adults.
And that is per dog per night!!!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Go along coast a wee bit to Thorntonloch caravan site can pitch about oooh 6 feet (this may be wrong have no spatial awareness, so could be more than 6 :lol: :lol: ) from the beach. Dogs, for first one is £1.50 I think, second one is free gratis and for nothing!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Shhhhhh cazza that be our fave place they'll all be going soon!

Greeniii bit pink tho


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dogs Free,
What breed are they :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Dogs Free,
> What breed are they :lol:
> 
> Dave p


Big scottish bite a sassenach on the bum breed :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Cheers Carol, I was not aware of that site but might visit later in the year. First dog free by the way, then 50p. We have opted for the C & CC site to the south-east of Dunbar.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Glengyle said:


> Cheers Carol, I was not aware of that site but might visit later in the year. First dog free by the way, then 50p. We have opted for the C & CC site to the south-east of Dunbar.


You are very welcome. As greenie says its one of our very favourite sites. You should try it, ask for a sea view pitch.


----------

